# E-Ride EXV2 Electric Utility/Hunting Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $5,700.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Jul-05-2012 16:39:04 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $6,500.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

